
How Vitamin C May Help Cancer Treatments Work Better - discombobulate
http://time.com/4718630/vitamin-c-cancer-treatment-chemotherapy/
======
eip
DrWhitaker.com states, “… vitamin C is a potent antioxidant that has the power
to boost immune function, increase resistance to infection, and protect
against a wide range of diseases. But there’s an entirely different and
largely unknown role of vitamin C, and that is its ability—when administered
in very high doses by intravenous (IV) infusions—to kill cancer cells. … Best
of all—and unlike virtually all conventional chemotherapy drugs that destroy
cancer cells—it is selectively toxic. No matter how high the concentration,
vitamin C does not harm healthy cells.”

Dr. Whitaker continues:

“The only way to get blood levels of vitamin C to the concentrations required
to kill cancer cells is to administer it intravenously. … For example, 10 g of
IV vitamin C raises blood levels 25 times higher than the same dose taken
orally, and this increases up to 70-fold as doses get larger.”

